# Das mag auch Hillary Clinton



## Etzel (5 Okt. 2012)

Christina Aguilera und ihre neue Busenfreundin Hillary Clinton (Bild: AFP)

Seit 2007 engagiert sich Christina Aguilera gegen den weltweiten Hunger. Ihr Edelmut brachte der Sängerin jetzt eine Ehrung im US-Außenministerium ein, höchstpersönlich überreicht von Hillary Clinton. Doch da gab es etwas, das die ehemalige First Lady noch mehr überwältigte als Aguileras Engagement.
Im Blitzlichtgewitter sprach Clinton Aguilera ihre Hochachtung für das Engagement der Sängerin im Welternährungsprogramm der Vereinten Nationen (UN World Food Programme, WFP) aus. Gemeinsam mit dem amerikanischen Geschäftsmagnat David Novak (Yum! Inc., Pepsi-Cola) hat die 31-Jährige bisher 115 Millionen Dollar für die Organisation gesammelt. Dank der Spenden können bedürftige Kindern weltweit mit einer warmen Mahlzeit am Tag versorgt werden.


----------



## steven91 (5 Okt. 2012)

nich nur großer busen auch großes herz

ebend meine traumfrau


----------



## Xtinalover (6 Okt. 2012)

Egal ob Mann oder Frau wenn jemand wie Christina vor einem steht, schaut da wohl jeder gerne mal hin!


----------



## anitameier36 (20 Okt. 2012)

Ja da schaut man gerne! ;-)


----------

